# auto sr20det?



## adidassx28 (Nov 14, 2002)

my buddy has an 89 and wants to do an sr swap. the only thing is, he has an auto. can he still do the swap, will the motor bolt to the auto trans? or can u get an auto trans that will bolt to that? thanks, any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

do a search before u post

when you do a sr20det swap, the 5spd manual trans comes with it. then it's just a matter of doing an auto to manual conversion... relatively easy. read sticky in general section for more sr20det/240sx info


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you can get halfcuts with auto gearbox. Good idea if your setting up for drag - or just prefer an auto


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *do a search before u post
> 
> when you do a sr20det swap, the 5spd manual trans comes with it. then it's just a matter of doing an auto to manual conversion... relatively easy. read sticky in general section for more sr20det/240sx info *


he's wondering if there are any A/T SR20DETs. not a A/T to M/T conversion or what not. 

but to answer your question. just like joel said, yes, A/T SR20DETs exist.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

adidassx28 : sorry buddy for the unecessary jackass-ness 
eysip: thnx for pointing that out buddy


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

esyip said:


> *, yes, A/T SR20DETs exist. *


unfortunately


----------



## adidassx28 (Nov 14, 2002)

no prob vsp3c. he just doesnt want to change to m/t. and he had heard that u cant bolt a sr20 to an auto trans


----------

